# Panniers & Disc Brakes ?



## Muddyfox (14 Mar 2008)

Over the past couple of years i've enjoyed some light xc mountain biking on the forestry commision trails but i really fancy doing some touring ... i've just bought some slick(ish) tyres for my mountain bike but im not sure if i can attach panniers to the bike as i have hydraulic disc brakes which from what i've read can be a problem ? has anyone else converted their mountain bike to be used as a tourer ? 

Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Mar 2008)

Thanks User 

Is it worth converting the mountain bike or should i be looking at buying something that is more suited to touring ? Comfort is more important than speed 

Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Mar 2008)

> In my opinion the only thing that would put me off touring on a mountain bike would be if it had suspension that couldn't lock out. You really don't need it on the road.



It does have front suspension (without lockout) but in all honesty if the mountain bike is worth converting then i would'nt mind putting a rigid fork on the front end ... i did read in last months cycling + magazine that a couple toured France with mountain bikes and they used a Kona Project 2 front fork that allowed them to use 700c wheels with disc brakes without upsetting the original geometry of the bike, so maybe this could be an option for me ? 

Simon


----------



## vernon (15 Mar 2008)

Jakes Dad said:


> Over the past couple of years i've enjoyed some light xc mountain biking on the forestry commision trails but i really fancy doing some touring ... i've just bought some slick(ish) tyres for my mountain bike but im not sure if i can attach panniers to the bike as i have hydraulic disc brakes which from what i've read can be a problem ? has anyone else converted their mountain bike to be used as a tourer ?
> 
> Simon



It can be done but I'm not sure if the geometry of an MTB lends itself to comfort for a long day in the saddle. 

I've done 40 mile rides on several different mountain bikes and found the experiences to be more punishing than using a road or touring bike. That's not to say it's not worth doing. I've seen several riders doing LEJOG on mountain bikes and a couple of my friends tour with Scott mountain bikes which have had their rigid forks replaced with suspension forks. They are quite happy with their set up.

Have a look at the Carradice web site http://www.carradice.co.uk for a range of panniers and racks that might meet your needs.


----------



## summerdays (15 Mar 2008)

Out of interest what is the problem with disk brakes and a rack.... because that's currently the option I am going with on the new bike. The LBS didn't mention it being a problem.


----------



## vernon (15 Mar 2008)

summerdays said:


> Out of interest what is the problem with disk brakes and a rack.... because that's currently the option I am going with on the new bike. The LBS didn't mention it being a problem.



Your local bike shop might not have mentioned it as being a problem because you might not have asked about mounting a rack or that the problem no longer exists with the vailabilityn of racks that can accommodate disc brakes.

The problem lies with standard bike racks being unable to fit around the bulge of the disc brake mechanism.


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Mar 2008)

vernon said:


> It can be done but I'm not sure if the geometry of an MTB lends itself to comfort for a long day in the saddle.
> 
> I've done 40 mile rides on several different mountain bikes and found the experiences to be more punishing than using a road or touring bike.



I had'nt given this much thought to be honest ... I've been doing some 15 to 20 mile rides and at the end of them i've been quite achey / uncomfortable but i just put this down to not being used to it ? Maybe i should have a look at some proper touring bikes or at least something that has a geometry more suited to longer days in the saddle 

Thanks for the Replys 

Simon


----------



## summerdays (16 Mar 2008)

No the LBS know I want the pannier rack too, cos they stock Nimrod panniers and can't get hold of Tortec Expedition Alloy rack I had decided I wanted (my existing Nimrod rack catches my pannier bag - plus I think it looks nicer).


----------



## Muddyfox (16 Mar 2008)

Summerdays ... check that the Tortec Rack is disk brake compatible 

I suppose as disc brakes become more common place on tourers and road bikes then we will see more manufacturers supplying compatible racks but at the moment their is'nt alot of choice

Simon


----------



## Alcdrew (1 Apr 2008)

I'm looking for a rack to fit on a disc braked bike, I haven't got as far as talking to the LBS about my options yet, but as far as I can see racks designed for use with disc brakes are a tiny bit wider with the L conector to bolt on to the eye lets. A couple of options i'm thinking about at the moment is, adding a spacer between the frame and rack on the brake side, I'm assuming that there will be a bit of play in the rack so it could be bent (for want of a better word) in to place. Or use something like the Tubus QR-axle mounting system which seems to move the rack away from the area that the brakes are in. as seen here






summerdays I'd like to here what you are/went for.


----------



## Muddyfox (1 Apr 2008)

I ordered the Topeak rack from my LBS






Simon


----------



## Alcdrew (1 Apr 2008)

Bit 'cluncky' for my needs I'm wanting the Tubus Fly, just need to find away of making it fit, or something similar looking that will suit disc's.

I need something that look really good when nothing is attached. And don't need to carry that a heavy load.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2008)

I'm due to pick up the bike at the wekend - the bike shop have re-affirmed that their normal ordinary rack will fit over disk brakes.... if it doesn't then its going back cos I have definately checked this matter.

A different bike shop (Evans - went in to look at their stock) said it depended on where the caliper was to whether it was possible to fit a normal rack.


----------



## hubgearfreak (2 Apr 2008)

Alcdrew said:


> I need something that look really good when nothing is attached. And don't need to carry that a heavy load.




have you considered a saddle bag? when not attached it looks like its not there, and can carry reasonable loads


----------



## Alcdrew (2 Apr 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> have you considered a saddle bag? when not attached it looks like its not there, and can carry reasonable loads



I currently use a QR topeak rack, which attaches to the seatpost and as you can guess with the QR bit is easy to remove. Just I have been thinking more and more about using a proper pannier, as it'll be easier to carry when I'm out. Like I say the Tubus is perfect for me in looks and function. But alas I don't think it will fit, at least not out of the box. As I have found comments on the net about my bike and it seems the disc caliper is in the way for normal racks. So I'm stuck.


----------



## summerdays (19 Apr 2008)

Just to confirm that the LBS did manage to fit the pannier rack onto my bike without the disk brakes being a problem. But it probably varies from bike to bike.


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Apr 2008)

summerdays said:


> Just to confirm that the LBS did manage to fit the pannier rack onto my bike without the disk brakes being a problem. But it probably varies from bike to bike.



Glad it worked out ok for you 

My rack and mudguards will be fitted to my Mountain Bike on Wednesday, it'l probably look a bit weird to see it at first but i'l put a pic on when its done 

Simon


----------



## Tonee62 (7 Jul 2008)

Hi there, go easy on me I'm new to this.

I'm after a rear rack for my giant escape m zero which has disc brakes. I've already tried the topeak super tourist Dx....the one one meant for disc brakes! I bought it Sunday from edinburgh cycles and took it back tonight, the rack was far to wide for my liking....totally unimpressed.

Does anybody know of a closer fitting rack which would fit a giant escape?

Thanks


----------



## Bodhbh (18 Jul 2008)

Alcdrew said:


> Or use something like the Tubus QR-axle mounting system which seems to move the rack away from the area that the brakes are in.


Did you have a crack at this in the end? Looking to do pretty much the same thing with a tubus logo + QR mounts.


----------

